# Manitou Mach 5 fork



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Well - I was poking around an _old_ bike store in Toronto and came across a pair of new, never mounted Mach 5's (1" threadless). I asked the owner what price he wanted... $300.00cdn was his reply. Gasp!

Question: I have no idea what these are worth but wouldn't mind having them for my Yo Eddy build. What should I offer him?

Thanks all.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah that's normal for a lot of LBS's... they paid a lot for them, and rather than eat the loss they still expect to get a lot more for them than most would be willing to pay. I'd be worried the elastomers made have degraded by now myself (it is a 10 year old fork afterall). Now if you're seriously desperate for a 63mm travel fork in 1" threadless it might be your only option in new forks that don't weigh a ton, but I'd still rather look on ebay for something else myself.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Used Mach 5's can be had for 25-50 dollars, depending on the condition...$300 is close to what they sold for new (too close for a 10 year old fork, anyhow)

There are, however, folks who collect and repair vintage forks and sell them over ebay in their spare time...more appropriate forks than the Mach 5...you know...just people...fixing forks...work like new...I'm just saying...

rb


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I sold a 1" Mach 5 not too long ago for.....$50? Something like that. It was in good shape, but those aren't worth too much...and no where close to that shops $300 asking price IMO.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 13, 2004)

I sold a 1" threaded Mach 5 SX for $40 several years ago. It was in good condition.


----------

